# Apartment Painters



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

On Saturday I was at a friends apartment well the outside is being painted,I was out on the balcany watching this guy witha 40' ladder he was a good size dude he was fighting with this ladder, I know if you worked my job and you can't move a ladder with out dragging all over the side of a house you need to find a new job
Then these CLOWNS were painting useing 6" rollers, no one had a paint brush:laughing: rolled all the trim boards, and the kicker was all the paint is peeling off of the trim and siding well these azzwads were painting right over the peeling paint, And I can't get any work coming in Morons are working yet I'm sitting on my azz:no: I guess that CHEAP PRICE is better then hireing a Quality Paint Company:clap:
Well come spring all the paint will be peeling again, Is this Job Security:shutup:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

That's the apartment painting, whata you expect? They go for the cheapist price and they get what they pay for. I won't even bid them no more, it just waisting my time.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I always looked at apartment painting as Bread and Buter work, I can paint a two bedroom by myself in 5 hours and that's all brush and roll no sprayer.:thumbsup:
Back in the day when I was fast I could do 3 two bedroom apartments a day and only worked 12 hours but I made $750.00 per day they supplied the paints flat and semi gloss.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I watched some apartment exteriors being painted once. The guy was 3 sections high on a scafolding, with a bucket on the ground. He would use an extension pole to dip the roller then pull it up hand over hand, roll a 2ft section then run it back down for another dip. I thought about offering him a pot hook, but figured he must be getting paid by the hour if he is willing to use his method.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Back in the day when I was fast I could do 3 two bedroom apartments a day and only worked 12 hours but I made $750.00 per day they supplied the paints flat and semi gloss.


Same here... but I worked 10 hrs and sprayed all my ceilings.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Sprayed apartments one time what a PITA I'll stick to brush and roll To much clean up with spraying and prep, I just use a runner and 5 put my lambs wool roller in the paint and cut in with a 3 1/2" brush, Done deal and on to the next unit.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Sprayed apartments one time what a PITA I'll stick to brush and roll To much clean up with spraying and prep, I just use a runner and 5 put my lambs wool roller in the paint and cut in with a 3 1/2" brush, Done deal and on to the next unit.:thumbsup:


I only sprayed the ceilings, it's a lot faster than rolling them out. Then I rolled and cut the walls. I no longer do apartments. Haven't since about 6 years ago.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> Back in the day when I was fast I could do 3 two bedroom apartments a day and only worked 12 hours but I made $750.00 per day they supplied the paints flat and semi gloss.


 
When and where was this? I didn't know you could make that kind of money now doing apartments two a day.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

The only time I would bid a HOA or apartment complex (repaint) is if I know someone. There just not any money in it. Not worth my time to bid. I bet you anything their paying their employees cash too. Apartment painting is like a bad herion trip. I've never tried herion but if I did that's what I imagine it would be like. I prefer great GC's and high end repaints.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

My brother (50 years old) still paints apartments and they get $275.00 for a one bedroom which is 650 sqft and they get $350.00 for two bedroom and those are 950 sqft and the complex supply's the paints. when I painted them we always made Between $550 to $750 a day, cause I would knock out 2 to 3 units per day, The thing about apartment painting you have to be fast if you spend more then 4 hours painting a 2 bedroom you are To Slow, you should stay with high end repaints where people want you to take your time.:laughing:
I'm 53 and I can still paint a 2 bedroom by myself in 5 hours and that's takin my time.:whistling


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I know production paint far to well. At the end of the game you find that you struck out. It's fine to put beans on the table. I mean no disrespect. It just where I'm at now. I can tell you story's all night long about production jobs. At the end of it all the only place you were productive was on the job. This isn't about how fast or slow of a painter one is. Its about how profitable you are with your jobs. The jobs I once bid on are going for a buck a square. It the current market. No thanks, cause its my lunch their eating


----------



## renet (Nov 3, 2008)

It seems there are many ways to approach painting an exterior esp. taking
into consideration the budget for the project. Interior painting prices are similar out here.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

spam? really?


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude do you have to really spam us. Keep it in your sig.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

The only time I get an apartment painting gig is when the HO _lives _in the building. Those home owners want a higher quality paint job. Otherwise its a pricing race to the bottom.....


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well guys here's how I look at it at this point, I have been out of work since last Octoeber, I have looked at people posting jobs and who are looking for Painters, all I see is a bunch of these contractors offering SH*T WAGES, so if that's the case why even stay in Business, I shut down all my operations, I don't waste my time bidding I don't even answer the phone, and now that it has been shut off for non payment I really don't care. I figure these guys can fight over the jobs out there, but as for me, I'm done with the trades it's a waste of time. See if contractors would stick together and not go and low ball all the work then what would people do who need work done? they would have to do it themselves, so intil ALL Contractors Stand Together it will be a LOW BALLERS GAME:laughing:
I have desided to move on and away from the Plaster and Painting field, I don't care if someone tells me about a job I aint even going to look at it, cause I figure some snot nose kid who's been painting for 2 years is going to come in and under cut me by thousands of dollars so why should I care, let him have it, cause the dumb azz thinks he can make it up by Volume:laughing:
The prices of materials isn't coming down only WAGES, and I don't care what you think the Government is behind it, when obama stepped in and Forced GM into Bankruptcy, this is what started the WAGES of workers to go in the tank, and I believe it's going to get even worst if all these Congress men/women and Senators hold on to their Office. When it's time to Vote People should think about VOTEING OUT anyone who has been in Washington DC more then 6 years, We need PEOPLE who are going to look out for AMERICAN WORKERS, The Middle Class is going to be GONE if People don't wake up and get off this IDEA that Government CARES about the AMERICAN PUBLIC.
But anyways I'm done Ranting cause most will say Wow he's out in left field. and like I said I DO NOT CARE ANYMORE:thumbup:
So Good Luck to you who stay in the Trades and Hope you break even at best. and those of you who are still making a Killing well Your more then likely the Contractor who is paying your People SH*T WAGES:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

frankawitz,

maybe you don't need to abandon your trade.

maybe you just need to abandon Detroit. you are pretty jaded about the trades and economy because of your geographical location.

i get undercut pretty often, but am still getting most of the jobs I bid on.
I am doing pretty well and I pay my help well above what my competitors pay.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Vandy,
Oh theres no dout this area is dead, I have seen it coming every month for the last 2.5 years, But I also have seen it before, But I think with my age I just am lossing interest in doing this type of work, I want to do something else something that gets me excited again about getting up and going to work,
I just don't have the desire to work in the trades anymore, I guess after sitting for the past 10 months, I have lost it, Today I went out and filled out a couple applications, Boy I felt like a kid just out of high school trying to get my first job. man it was hard, when you have always ran the show and now you have to sell yourself to people to get a job. So I am looking to get into cooking at any local bar, cooking burgers and doing short order cooking, I did this when I was 16 years old, I enjoy cooking I feel if someone gives me a shot I know I can handle it, but there are so many people looking for a job.
Tomorrow I'm gonna hit a few more bars and see what happens, but as for leaving this area I don't have the funds or the means to move, I have sent e mails to contractors in Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Colorado telling them of my experiences, but I never hear anything back, and the thing is they are looking for help. I guess they don't want to offer any help with the moving exspence, which I can't blame them, they don't know me from Jack. So I figure I'll try and get a job cooking and see if I could get some money saved up then move and then once I'm in their State then I'll try to contact them about work. so I'll work something out, my phone was shut off last week so this makes it hard for people to reach me, But I figure if someone is going to hire me they will do it at the end of the interview, if they don't then I move on, I don't count on that "We'll give you a call!" Yeah right:laughing:
It'll all work out at some point.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

This a ad from CL here, this is the crap I was talking about, now do you think you would work for the wage listed?:no::laughing:

Need person to fill position for a growing company. Must be able to have some skill in painting, trim work, light electrical, plumbing, flooring, cleaning. Need to have skill in most not all. 
Must be able to pay attention to detail and do it in a reasonably quick time. Must be able to follow direction and follow a list of jobs and duties. 
If you are lazy and cannot follow direction then please don't respond to ad. Must have a reliable vehicle preferably a truck or van and have some tools. 
Looking for an energetic person that wants to grow with a company. A criminal background check will be done. Must have excellent people skills. 
Email job work history as well as skills. IMPORTANT QUESTIONS: Why should our company hire you vs someone else? What makes you stand out? :laughing: How about your mom likes me:whistling



Location: Macomb county 
Compensation: $12 hr :w00t:

If I had these types of jobs needing to be done I would pay a person more like $20.00 hour.


----------

